# more decor???



## south amarican ciclids (Oct 20, 2011)

i want to get more decor for more hiding places and teritorys do i need some


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Without knowing your tank size, stocking level and what you already have in decor wise, it is hard to answer you question. A pic of your tank would also help.


----------



## south amarican ciclids (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## south amarican ciclids (Oct 20, 2011)

sory had to figur out how to post a pic its a 55 gal tall
2 convics
1 firemouth
1 green terror


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Yes, I think more decor would help to create more hiding spaces or territories. Your tank looks very open. Are you asking because you are having aggression problems? I would guess so with those tank mates.


----------



## south amarican ciclids (Oct 20, 2011)

yes i was hoping adding some rock struckture would leson aggression

do you think i should put somthing taller in the middle of the tank

thanks for your help


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, in the middle and on the right side. The left side of the tank has a good hiding spot or two. I would try to build a couple caves using rocks so that more fish have a spot to hide out. Tall structures, as you suggested, help to break up the tank so that the fish are not always able to see each other.


----------



## south amarican ciclids (Oct 20, 2011)

thank you so much i think il make some caves out of slate


----------



## south amarican ciclids (Oct 20, 2011)

:x the convics just had fry

:x -1 green terrors :x

any one in ne need convics


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

south amarican ciclids said:


> :x the convics just had fry
> 
> :x -1 green terrors :x
> 
> any one in ne need convics


There are enough convicts as it is :lol: over here they're lik a buck each... And I'd take out the fake plants, and that ship... :x The ship is tacky and the plant's will probably become the GT's toys. Get some nice pieces of driftwood and rocks and just stack them to make some caves and what not. It makes for a more natural, and IMO much more pleasing, scenery.


----------



## south amarican ciclids (Oct 20, 2011)

they ate the babys withn a hour or 2 but thay killd the last green terror im probly gona doo al my re aranging now wile i only have 3 fish

:x 

piting eg crate down to the convics keep diging tothe glas

is their any way to break up a breading pair


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Not without removing one from the tank...

You will likely be short a Firemouth soon too... for breeding convicts from what I have read they should be in a species only tank, because not much else can withstand the aggression when cons are breeding. Or a very large tank...

A single convict may have been ok with the firemouth and the GT, but not a breeding pair.


----------



## south amarican ciclids (Oct 20, 2011)

im thinking maby taking them in out of the tank for a wile

ad decor

ad fish + new fish


----------



## south amarican ciclids (Oct 20, 2011)

i got a large petco log

and plants

update in 1 to 3 days[/list]


----------



## south amarican ciclids (Oct 20, 2011)

i added the plants and logs 
then got a pink convict and a texas cichlid 
going good exept my camera broke

:fish:


----------



## south amarican ciclids (Oct 20, 2011)

:thumb:


----------

